# rovers or city, city or rovers



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2005)

simple question


----------



## Hollis (Nov 1, 2005)

Why no Yeovil Town?


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

Bristol City fans smell of poo  

Poor flimsy


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Why no Yeovil Town?



Cos that ain't the question


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> simple question



Who do you prefer?


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

I always get confused Rovers are the ones in red aren't they


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I always get confused Rovers are the ones in red aren't they


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2005)

strung out said:
			
		

> Who do you prefer?



i don't know


----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)

I always used to answer "neither" to this question, but I'm sliding towards Rovers after going to see 'em the other week.

I might have agreed to go along a bit more often, too...

Plus, I'm not sure I know any City fans, most of the Brizzlers I know are Rovers fans. So, yeah.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i don't know



Maybe you should go to the rovers on JTG's bday, then you can find out


----------



## Hollis (Nov 1, 2005)

The last time City were any good was when Gary Mabbutt played for them. Rovers have always been crap. Fact.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> The last time City were any good was when Gary Mabbutt played for them. Rovers have always been crap. Fact.



Gary Mabbut played for Bristol Rovers though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2005)

gary mabbutt? was he the diabetic?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 1, 2005)

strung out said:
			
		

> Gary Mabbut played for Bristol Rovers though



A good point well made.


<Exits thread>


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> gary mabbutt? was he the diabetic?



Why yes he was Mr Krs sir


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2005)

rovers because they bought league football to bath

not that i actually went 

and my brother is a pirate and knows the words to good night irene, and is an ex season ticket holder -


----------



## Idaho (Nov 1, 2005)

Memembers of my family, when they lived that way, supported Rovers... I think. So based on that I suppose Rovers for me. I could, of course, be making a terrible mistake.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 1, 2005)

is this  question about soccer?


----------



## flimsier (Nov 1, 2005)

Of course. When you can't win anything else, try to rig a poll on a website that you can win! Especially given it'll be many years before they can meet us in the league again (if ever!).

Woo-hoo. They'll be celebrating this result, if they had any money.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 1, 2005)

Someone's after a spanking off his flatmate!   

Anyway, tend to root for the underdog me and as my village down in cud chewing country is almos totally "shitty", gotta be the Gas innit boy!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2005)

Cardiff boys loves Rovers


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyway Up The Hammers !!


----------



## Isambard (Nov 1, 2005)

Jesus, you can spot the Somerset trash that are Shitty fans can't you!   
Glad to not be really "local" down there.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Especially given it'll be many years before they can meet us in the league again (if ever!).



Apart from next season of course


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 1, 2005)

It's got to be rovers  I blame JTG for that though


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Of course. When you can't win anything else,



In the last 80 years or so, we've won as many league titles as you have.

You've never got over finishing second in 1990 have you?


----------



## flimsier (Nov 2, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> In the last 80 years or so, we've won as many league titles as you have.
> 
> You've never got over finishing second in 1990 have you?



Is that the best you can do....

"oooh over the last, errm, let's say eighty years, we've drawn with you on one measure"

I had to laugh. That's desperate.

And I'd much prefer finishing second then and being where we are now in the state we are now to having won the league that particular season and... ?


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2005)

Still being no further behind you lot than we've ever been?

It's not desperate, you said we can't win anything other than this poll, I point out that in terms of actual honours won, we've managed as many as you have.

Being slightly less shit overall than we are is not a fucking achievement, especially given the 'big club' status your lot constantly try to claim for yourselves.

How much are Stewart's goals costing in terms of the wage you're paying him btw? The way some of your lot carry on, it's like having him in the squad is something to be proud of in itself. Last time he played in that division he got 30 in a season for us - only another 27 to go till he matches that.

Cunts.


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> where we are now in the state we are now



Lest we forget - where you are now is third bottom of the third division. The state you are now is a cumulative loss of over £3m over the last two seasons.

Future's looking bright eh?


----------



## flimsier (Nov 2, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Still being no further behind you lot than we've ever been?
> 
> It's not desperate, you said we can't win anything other than this poll, I point out that in terms of actual honours won, we've managed as many as you have.
> 
> ...



Your last word makes me happy.

Errm, just to clarify... do you understand that 'can't' doesn't apply to 80 years ago?


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2005)

I put 'don't care'. Cos they are both insignificant nothingnesses really.

But I do hate City and only dislike Rovers.


----------



## user47632 (Nov 2, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> rovers because they bought league football to bath
> 
> not that i actually went


Seconded. My Dad used to take me along to Twerton Park back in the day.


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Your last word makes me happy.
> 
> Errm, just to clarify... do you understand that 'can't' doesn't apply to 80 years ago?



You do understand then that if we're talking about the present then we've won slightly more often than you have recently?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 2, 2005)

This makes the P&P Shayler thread appear a model of rationality...


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> This makes the P&P Shayler thread appear a model of rationality...



Of course - 'tis the very essence of Bristol footy 

Far better than those anodyne Arse - Spurs threads where they pretend to be rivals but can barely muster a decent insult or loosely used irrelevant stat between them.

Get yourselves a proper rivalry wanky plazzy supporters


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

still - it's only a game


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> still - it's only a game



You utter, utter twat


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## strung out (Nov 2, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



Have you made your mind up yet? Rovers are winning both polls so maybe you should support them!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

i've decided i prefer netball


----------



## flimsier (Nov 3, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> You do understand then that if we're talking about the present then we've won slightly more often than you have recently?



When you finally grasp this tense stuff, let me know.

I knew Gasheads were thick as pig shit, but for fuck's sake.

You can't win anything. I'm not talking about 1990 or whenever.

Weirdo.

Now fuck off to the Conference, you inbred twats.


----------



## JTG (Nov 3, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Now fuck off to the Conference, you inbred twats.



Christ, a shithead's caling us inbred 

Clearly not someone with a tremendous amount of experience of Trashton recently. Your lot are the ones with the large bumpkin support base.


----------



## 3_D (Nov 3, 2005)

Let's face it, both clubs are massive under-achievers. What amuses me is that we always hear from the Sags about how we (City) apparently reckon we're a big club and yet you rarely hear such claims from City fans. We know exactly how shit we are    Go figure. Inferiority complex over there, perhaps?

Another thing.... what's all this stuff about territories/North/South Bristol stuff. I've been watching City for 30 years and North Bristol has always been full of CideReds. I know more City than Rovers living around my home patch of Gloucester Road. 

Bit like the urban myth that claims City are burberry-clad monsters and Rovers are all lovely and cuddly and spend their days helping grannies cross the road. Well, while both have had a problem with the minority elements over the years, glad to say City's has diminished to practically nowt over the past 8-10 years (since THAT pitch invasion actually), while Rovers' mob is enjoying a glorious resurgence by all accounts. You knows it JTG.

Sorry to bring a bit of reason to the debate. I'll just fuck off then shall I?


----------



## JTG (Nov 3, 2005)

My dad grew up in Henleaze/Horfield/Westbury Park and never met any C*ty fans until he reached adulthood.

Everyone knows north Bristol belongs to us. It's just that we tolerate minorities easier than the six fingered heathens do south of the river.

At what point do I deny Rovers could probably outdo C*ty off the pitch these days? Makes a nice change tbh given the scary atmosphere we've had to endure at the big red carbuncle.

Reason has no place in a Rovers/C*ty debate, behave yourself ffs 

Nice to meet a Shithead from Bristol on the boards though rather than someone whose insults have been picked up secondhand in from afar in a quanit little seaside town.

Now be off and watch your relegation battle you


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 3, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Far better than those anodyne Arse - Spurs threads


I happen to be a fucking Spurs fan. There's nowt fucking anodyne about us. 
I suggest fucking losers who've got nothing better to do than argue about who had to flog Mabbutt to keep their mentally subnormal directors in second-hand Rollers fuck off right now.


----------



## 3_D (Nov 3, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> My dad grew up in Henleaze/Horfield/Westbury Park and never met any C*ty fans until he reached adulthood.
> 
> Everyone knows north Bristol belongs to us. It's just that we tolerate minorities easier than the six fingered heathens do south of the river.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're so proud of your brave boys. I imagine 95% of Rovers fans are ashamed of them, just as we all are of ours.

No doubt things were different in your old man's day, but North Bristol's 50/50 and has been since I were a wee nipper in the late 70's.

Hope you get Lennie Lawrence   




			
				bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> I happen to be a fucking Spurs fan. There's nowt fucking anodyne about us.
> I suggest fucking losers who've got nothing better to do than argue about who had to flog Mabbutt to keep their mentally subnormal directors in second-hand Rollers fuck off right now.


Hmm, now that IS the voice of reason. Although I think you should realise that every single fan of Hartlepool, Rochdale, Exeter, Aldershot, Southend, Carlisle......etc, etc...and yes, even Bristol Rovers......is a truer football fan than you could ever hope to be, or begin to understand.

Thanks for your input, and I will indeed fuck right off now


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 3, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> I'm glad you're so proud of your brave boys. I imagine 95% of Rovers fans are ashamed of them, just as we all are of ours.
> 
> No doubt things were different in your old man's day, but North Bristol's 50/50 and has been since I were a wee nipper in the late 70's.
> 
> ...



Are you THE 3 D?


----------



## JTG (Nov 4, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> I happen to be a fucking Spurs fan. There's nowt fucking anodyne about us.
> I suggest fucking losers who've got nothing better to do than argue about who had to flog Mabbutt to keep their mentally subnormal directors in second-hand Rollers fuck off right now.



Ah fuck off. I'll argue with 3D 'cos he's worth it, if you're gonna be like that I have nothing to say to you.

I never said I was proud of them 3D, just that it'll make a nice change on derby day next year. I don't think ours terrorise scarfers on their own as much as yours do either.

I also didn't deny north/west Bristol has it's share of shitheads, just that it shouldn't have.


----------



## flimsier (Nov 4, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Ah fuck off. I'll argue with 3D 'cos he's worth it


----------



## 3_D (Nov 4, 2005)

OK my main point really is why do the fans of a club like ours or, say, Cardiff have to be labelled in this way when the vast majority are decent, normal folk, the same as at any other club. It's years since I've seen any hint of trouble involving City fans, home or away (heard about an incident at Hull last season but that's about it). Normally we'll all have a pre-match drink and a chat with the oppo fans.

Don't get me wrong, I'm well up for the passion, banter and rivalry but the level of hatred displayed by some is just way OTT. What little hatred I have in me I'll save for polititians, warmongers, murderers, rapists, dictators and so on if you don't mind, not guys like me who like a game of football, a few ziders and a sing-song.

So um, yeah. Cunts.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 4, 2005)

I have to say Rovers, because I live right up by the memorial ground, and if I say anything different, they might find me out and burn my house down or something after the next match, or invade my tiny little garden and trample it.


----------



## 3_D (Nov 4, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I have to say Rovers, because I live right up by the memorial ground, and if I say anything different, they might find me out and burn my house down or something after the next match, or invade my tiny little garden and trample it.


Yeah me too. And like JTG said, they're a bit tasty these days mind, that lot. Have you seen em mobbed up outside the John Cabot? Scary fuckers......

Bristol Rovers' Top Boys. Outside the John Cabot, yesterday


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

This one should be good for a few posts


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a rovers man by the way


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> This one should be good for a few posts



what do you mean?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> what do you mean?


life's eternal question isn't it...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

oh, i forgot to ask, which association football team do you demonstrate support for, young master tedix (esq.)?


----------

